# First Liquid Soap Attempt



## Arimara (Nov 13, 2015)

And I had to divide the batch in half because it was too much for my teeny-weeny crockpot. I also added an initially good EO blend turned bad by the addition of a sweet scent I thought would compliment it. The plus side is that I'm only using this soap for laundry one I get my enzymes (separate product that won't be added to this soap).

I wish I could say I'm done but I have plenty more potash and a half batch to dilute. I'm too lazy for this. :mrgreen:


----------



## Susie (Nov 13, 2015)

Congratulations on your first batch!  

Did you use the hot process or cold process method?


----------



## Arimara (Nov 13, 2015)

Hot process, I'm sure. I've been slaving over this unholy nightmare of a "paste" (of brick) for a minute but it's done. Is 100% coconut oil a saving grace?


----------



## Susie (Nov 14, 2015)

Arimara said:


> Hot process, I'm sure. I've been slaving over this unholy nightmare of a "paste" (of brick) for a minute but it's done. Is 100% coconut oil a saving grace?



Not sure what you mean by the question.  

However, you can cold process liquid soap.  It only needs heat to speed dilution.  And you can actually use the "add water, cover, and walk away" method of dilution if need be.  

It also helps if you use a 1:3 KOH:Water ratio to make the paste.  The paste is a little looser to start with to help dilution.  

IrishLass also taught me the benefit of adding 3% Sodium Lactate to the paste at the beginning of dilution to help speed it along.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 14, 2015)

I found my answer regarding coconut oil. I actually did use a 3:1 water to KOH ratio. My hands are just weak. Even now, I'm still at risk of cramps and some locking.


----------



## Susie (Nov 14, 2015)

Did you use a stick blender?  Or are you talking about dilution phase?


----------



## Arimara (Nov 14, 2015)

I used the stick blender but I forgot what trace lookedlike and blended until it paste got too hard to stick blend. After that was the torment every 15-30 min


----------

